#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Theater Klus

## MarcusST

Hoi, ik heb een vraag.
Ik ben gevraagd om een bar/restorant-theater audiovisueel te de-buggen en updaten, en daarna moet ik het personeel opleiden om het te runnen.

Niet super ingewikkeld, maar wel enigszins tijdrovend, ik kwam binnen om viavia een paar kleine klusjes als vriendendienst te doen, maar dit is dus wat serieuzer, en ik moet er een vriendelijk prijskaartje aan vast knopen.

De was lijst waar ik mee bezig ben,,,

Eerst het hele audio-visuele systeem geinvetariseert en uit m'n hoofd geleerd.
Blauwdrukken maken van de hele toestand als naslagwerk, en op maat geschreven manuals voor de apparatuur.
Defecte lampen vervangen, en de rest opnieuw ingesteld.
Stageblock en mengpaneel herbekabeld, ontbrekend podium spul besteld.
Snelcursus boekje aan het maken die in 2 a 3 lessen tijd de cursisten moeten klaarstomen voor de basis beginselen.
(Ze zijn getalenteerd)

Kan iemand een indicatie geven in welke richting de prijsklasse is ?
Wat is ongeveer de officiële prijs, en wat een vrienden prijs ?

----------


## PvG

Tja, alles tussen 0 en 50 euro per uur ;-)
Maar minimaal je onkosten rekenen natuurlijk.

----------


## MusicXtra

Volgens mij is het niet anders dan welk project ook te calculeren...
Dus een uurtarief vaststellen, inschatten hoeveel uur werk erin zit, materiaal en andere kosten erbij optellen en je komt op een prijs uit.

----------


## PvG

Tip: als je iets voor een vriendenprijsje wilt doen, zet dan wel je normale tarieven op de factuur en voeg een kortingpost toe met reden. Dan hoef je bij vervolgopdrachten niet uit te leggen waarom je tarieven omhoog gaan enzo...

----------


## MarcusST

Dank jullie wel dat jullie mijn vraag goed gelezen hebben, en voor de goede antwoorden op maat.  :Smile:  
(Daar mag je van te voren niet van uit gaan)

@ *MusicXtra* , In kunst zaken ben ik een irritante perfectionist, dus vaak spreek ik een totaal bedrag af zodat niemand wat merkt van mijn merkwaardige eigenschap, zodat ik zeker weet dat mijn werk goed wordt zonder dat ik lastig gevallen wordt door zenuwachtige opdrachtgevers die niet snappen waar ik mee bezig ben, ik steek altijd wat meer tijd in projecten omdat ik een slecht resultaat niet kan uitstaan, ik heb geen flauw idee hoe het zit met uur lonen, ik ben slecht met geld omdat ik er een hekel aan heb en het eigenlijk niet nodig heb. een ingewikkelde technische opdracht kost me meestal minder energie en tijd dan loon zaken uitzoeken, maar ik wordt er door deze "vriendendienst" een beetje ingeluisd waar door ik morele verplichting heb me er meer in te verdiepen dan me lief is.

@ *PvG* Dank je voor de perfecte tip (s).
Ik moet er dan alleen achter komen wat mijn "normale tarieven" moeten zijn, je zij tussen 0 en 50 euro, maar het zijn geen echte vrienden, dus 0 euro vragen zou ten kosten gaan van respect voor m'n werk (wat ik nodig heb voor een goede job), en slecht voor de markt van licht/geluids technici in het algemeen.
Kan je me een getal geven waar ik niet onder mag zitten ?

Ps, ik heb nooit een opleiding gehad, maar ik doe dit werk al professioneel sinds ik 14 jaar oud ben (in 1979), en ik ben er goed in.
Maar ik ben in de eerste plaats muzikant, dus voor mij zijn dit soort dingen bijzaak waar ik mensen zo nu en dan een plezier mee doe omdat het makkelijk voor me is.

----------


## PvG

Voor het werk dat je aangeeft is ca 30 euro excl btw per uur wel het minimum denk ik.

----------


## MarcusST

Cool, dank je wel voor je hulp PvG.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Voor het werk dat je aangeeft is ca 30 euro excl btw per uur wel het minimum denk ik.



Waarop is dat gebaseerd?

----------


## speakertech

> Waarop is dat gebaseerd?



Ik gebruik zelfs twee tarieven.
Voor werk wat iedereen kan, zoals installeren, bekabelen etc heb ik een lager tarief als voor het uitoefenen van mjn vak, reparatie en ontwerp van electronica. Bij dat laatste is ook de concurrentie een stukje minder. Zelfs grote installateurs, willen wel installeren, maar onderhoud en reparatie hebben ze dure specialisten voor nodig en die hebben ze dan vaak ook niet.
Het verschil is bijna een factor twee. Dan geldt ook nog niet eens een echt uur tarief. Een reparatie kan ook voor een reparateur tegenvallen. Soms los je een fout in zeer korte tijd op, terwijl andere reparaties behoorlijk tijdrovend kunnen zijn. Zo kun je over het geheel de kostprijzen een beetje uitsmeren. Een klant ziet alleen een gerepareerd apparaat en heeft geen benul dat het gemakkelijk of moeilijk kan zijn om iets te repareren.
Het is zelfs moeilijk om vooraf een prijs op te geven voordat er ook maar iets onderzocht is. Een prijsopgave vooraf hanteert dus vrijwel hetzelfde principe.

----------


## PvG

> Waarop is dat gebaseerd?



30 euro excl btw is volgens mij een gangbare prijs voor een technicus. Zoek maar ‘ns naar verhuurprijslijsten: sommige verhuurders specificeren ook uurprijzen voor op-/afbouwers, technici, chauffeurs, enz.

----------


## muppet

> Waarop is dat gebaseerd?



Ik denk gezien het feit dat hij 'het niet nodig heeft'. 
Daarnaast denk ik dus niet dat hij, net als de wat grotere jongens, waar ik jou ook onder reken, de lasten heeft van een wagenpark, huurlasten van opslag en zulks.
Dan is 30,- excl. denk ik een nette prijs die prima te verantwoorden is gezien opgedane kennis en de zekerheid (garantie) dat de opdrachtgever uiteindelijk een goed product krijgt.

Denk ik... ;-)

----------

